

Google Web Designer - ConceitedCode
http://www.google.com/webdesigner/

======
austenallred
This was launched in 2013 (previous discussion -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6470426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6470426))

The basic conclusion was that it's a tool for creating ads.

~~~
free2rhyme214
Thanks for the heads up!

------
jayd3e
So I checked this out back in 2013, and it has gotten significantly better.
For one, it doesn't include a giant script at the top of each document this
time around, so that's a major plus. I haven't used it very extensively, but I
have high hopes for products like this. Game engine map editors have been
around for decades. It would be really cool if we could create tooling that is
able to spit out complex web app designs in the same way.

------
quarterconfig
Less of an "web designer" and more of an "ad designer"

~~~
dagge
Ad designer – that's what we've been trying to build at
[http://tweenui.com/animator](http://tweenui.com/animator), and I'd love to
hear how GWD users think we stack up.

------
andrewrice
Is there any documentation?

~~~
tzm
Docs:
[https://support.google.com/webdesigner/#topic=3178270](https://support.google.com/webdesigner/#topic=3178270)

Groups:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/gwdbeta/](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/gwdbeta/)

